# Degu bald patch



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed that all of my degus began to get a bald patch on their back. At first it was just the breeding female, Minnie, and thought this was the male being a bit rough during mating, but the boys then also got them. It's a fairly small, square-shaped patch, exactly the same shape and size and location on all four degus - two males, two females (on their back). I thought I'd keep an eye on it and see if the fur grew back. Then a couple of weeks later, the breeding male, Winston, died. He's only young, not even two years old, and he died. I've still no idea why. There wasn't a mark on him, he seemed absolutely fine, except for this small bald patch. Minnie has now given birth to 5 babies (one died, but the rest are beautiful and healthy), but the three adult degus still have their bald patch. Should I be worried - what do you think it could be ? Could it have had anything to do with Winston's death or is it coincidence ? I don't know what to do with them. When I first spotted the patch I was going to take them to the vets but the vets don't even know what degus are !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Could it be overgrooming. I just googled this and found loads and they all seem to say the same
Check out this link as it has pics so you can compare
Degu hair loss/bald spot - Paw Talk - Pet Forums


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah thanks a lot for the link, it does look like that. Hopefully that's all it is, although I've no idea what happened to poor Winston. 
As for boredom, they enjoy their sand bowl but that's about it, they have toys but ignore them (don't even chew them to bits !). I've been thinking about getting them a wheel for ages but can't find one that isn't open (with the spaces where their tails can get caught), and isn't plastic or something they'll just destroy. Any idea where I can get a full metal wheel ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive not kept Degus for many years so Im only going off the net:lol2: Pouchie on the forum knows all about Degus though and shes really helpful:2thumb:
Found this link for you on wheels and you can click another link when on the page.

http://www.erodent.co.uk/Wheels.htm


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

large hamster wheel, Home Garden, New items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

that is a link to ebay its where i bought my wheel for they degus second one down in the middle my love it and use it all the time


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

> Ive not kept Degus for many years so Im only going off the net:lol2: Pouchie on the forum knows all about Degus though and shes really helpful:2thumb:
> Found this link for you on wheels and you can click another link when on the page.
> 
> Wheels for Rodents.


:O have you seen the prices of the wheels on that site ?! I love the flying saucer idea, but £70 ?! Where do these people get their prices ?



> that is a link to ebay its where i bought my wheel for they degus second one down in the middle my love it and use it all the time


Do you mean the open bar one ? I'm worried about them breaking their legs or tails in an open one. I'm just having a look for one now that's not chewable or open but it's hard to find !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive not kept Degus for many years so Im only going off the net:lol2: Pouchie on the forum knows all about Degus though and shes really helpful:2thumb:
> Found this link for you on wheels and you can click another link when on the page.
> 
> Wheels for Rodents.


 

Just checked the wheel link a bit flippin dear £40 for a wheel :gasp:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha I know. Shame cos it's exactly what I'm looking for as well ! Should set up a degu wheel charity for degus in need of exercise and entertainment


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It would be far cheaper to use a plastic one and replace when chewed


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

There's this one Hamster "Wodent Wheel" (Senior) on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-09 07:47:14 GMT) on Ebay but it says it's not recommended for gerbils or chinchillas (so I'm guessing not degus either), but the owner of the degus on this site has one for the degus...
Wheels for Rodents.

Do I go for it or not ? Why would it be suitable for rats and hams but not degus ?



> It would be far cheaper to use a plastic one and replace when chewed


I was unsure if they could be harmed by eating plastic things ? I mean, there's hamsters' chewing plastic and leaving tooth marks, and then there's degus' complete obliteration of plastic objects !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Or this one
Giant 29cm Mesh Tread Metal Rat Exercise Cage Wheel on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Mar-09 00:47:40 GMT)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That wodent wheel doesnt look very big as it shows a hamster in it


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Do you mean the open bar one ? I'm worried about them breaking their legs or tails in an open one. I'm just having a look for one now that's not chewable or open but it's hard to find !


 
no i didnt mean that one it was green mesh no chance of there tails or feet getting caught  i just searched on ebay large rodent wheel the company that makes them is trixie


----------



## vikki21 (Jun 17, 2008)

ive got 6 degus and 1 of mine developed a bold patch on his back. i treated him and the others for mites just in case but nothing. it was due to him being over groomed. they did get bored of grooming him and his fur started to grow back. think its just a coincidence winston died. shame though. vets aren't great when it comes to degus although i found a vet that did some research on them for treating mine when he was ill and he fully recovered. in regards to keeping them occupied, give them plenty of hay and stuff it in things like boxes etc. also ive got a metal wheel which has a the bars in and mine are fine with it, including the youngster ive got. plastci wheels are a waste of time as they're chewed in seconds but they're fine on wheels that arent solid ive bin keeping degus for few years and ive worked with degus for over 4yrs through work. also try and get hold of fruit tree branches mine love stripping them. also parrot toys are great. make sure their cage isnt too cluttered though and can climd as they love that. ive got wooden screw on shelves from pets at home which they chew as well.
hope this helps x


----------

